# Muslims shooting horses dead just for the hell of it.



## TheGreatGatsby

I personally couldn't even make it a minute and a half into the video. Just more savagery....

http://www.barenakedislam.com/2016/02/11/they-shoot-horses-dont-they-viewer-discretion-advised/


----------



## S.J.

Who are the real animals?  It's almost like muslims are trying to give the rest of the world a reason to exterminate every fucking one of them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

S.J. said:


> Who are the real animals?  It's almost like muslims are trying to give the rest of the world a reason to exterminate every fucking one of them.



I never accept calling Muslims animals. It's a flat out insult to animals, who have value.


----------



## Grandma

Were they killing the animals for fun, or was it for food? Horses are eaten in a lot of countries.

The way they killed the poor beasts was savage, in some places savagery rules, a Lord of the Flies mentality takes over in places with no money or resources. I doubt that most of these killing machines could ever be trained to function in normalized society, which raises questions about what to do with them and those like them - regardless of ethnicity or religion - once the region becomes more stabilized.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Grandma said:


> Were they killing the animals for fun, or was it for food? Horses are eaten in a lot of countries.



Does it look like they were killing them for food? Fucktard.


----------



## S.J.

Grandma said:


> Were they killing the animals for fun, or was it for food? Horses are eaten in a lot of countries.
> 
> The way they killed the poor beasts was savage, in some places savagery rules, a Lord of the Flies mentality takes over in places with no money or resources. I doubt that most of these killing machines could ever be trained to function in normalized society, which raises questions about what to do with them and those like them - regardless of ethnicity or religion - once the region becomes more stabilized.


I knew you'd find a way to defend the bastards.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

S.J. said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were they killing the animals for fun, or was it for food? Horses are eaten in a lot of countries.
> 
> The way they killed the poor beasts was savage, in some places savagery rules, a Lord of the Flies mentality takes over in places with no money or resources. I doubt that most of these killing machines could ever be trained to function in normalized society, which raises questions about what to do with them and those like them - regardless of ethnicity or religion - once the region becomes more stabilized.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you'd find a way to defend the bastards.
Click to expand...


Except his defense is extra stupid because that's not halal; though, it certainly resembles it.


----------



## The Great Goose

Grandma said:


> Were they killing the anica for fun, or was it for food? Horses are eaten in a lot of countries.
> 
> The way they killed the poor beasts was savage, in some places savagery rules, a Lord of the Flies mentality takes over in places with no money or resources. I doubt that most of these killing machines could ever be trained to function in normalized society, which raises questions about what to do with them and those like them - regardless of ethnicity or religion - once the region becomes more stabilized.


We have Somali and sudanese "refugees" living up north on reserves. They can't be put into our cities. The poor Aboriginals have a reserves there too. The Africans take their girls but won't permit it the other way round.

btw most Australians know nothing of this situation.


----------



## theliq

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I personally couldn't even make it a minute and a half into the video. Just more savagery....
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2016/02/11/they-shoot-horses-dont-they-viewer-discretion-advised/


Gatsby,dreadful as this inane behaviour is,what concerns me more is that this Guy(Vermin) appears to be a member of a Military Force,not withstanding his hideous inaccuracy with a gun......it looks like the Afghanistan Uniform...........this was not do for food,as they would have only shot one horse/donkey for food..this was out and out barbarity.....steve


----------



## waltky

Mebbe the horses wouldn't convert.


----------



## theliq

The Great Goose said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were they killing the anica for fun, or was it for food? Horses are eaten in a lot of countries.
> 
> The way they killed the poor beasts was savage, in some places savagery rules, a Lord of the Flies mentality takes over in places with no money or resources. I doubt that most of these killing machines could ever be trained to function in normalized society, which raises questions about what to do with them and those like them - regardless of ethnicity or religion - once the region becomes more stabilized.
> 
> 
> 
> We have Somali and sudanese "refugees" living up north on reserves. They can't be put into our cities. The poor Aboriginals have a reserves there too. The Africans take their girls but won't permit it the other way round.
> 
> btw most Australians know nothing of this situation.
Click to expand...

I've never heard of this.....I will check it out.......but what has your comment to do with killing horses........We have Somalis and Sudanese living very positively in Perth,I really don't understand the crap you wrote because it's untrue..steve....Australia just does not put people in reserves....so show me where they do.....I think you are a Bullshitter and two-bit Hansonite Racist.


----------



## The Great Goose

theliq said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were they killing the anica for fun, or was it for food? Horses are eaten in a lot of countries.
> 
> The way they killed the poor beasts was savage, in some places savagery rules, a Lord of the Flies mentality takes over in places with no money or resources. I doubt that most of these killing machines could ever be trained to function in normalized society, which raises questions about what to do with them and those like them - regardless of ethnicity or religion - once the region becomes more stabilized.
> 
> 
> 
> We have Somali and sudanese "refugees" living up north on reserves. They can't be put into our cities. The poor Aboriginals have a reserves there too. The Africans take their girls but won't permit it the other way round.
> 
> btw most Australians know nothing of this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard of this.....I will check it out.......but what has your comment to do with killing horses........We have Somalis and Sudanese living very positively in Perth,I really don't understand the crap you wrote because it's untrue..steve....Australia just does not put people in reserves....so show me where they do.....I think you are a Bullshitter and two-bit Hansonite Racist.
Click to expand...

I got it from word of mouth. It sounds FUCKEN believable to me. Our gov tells us nothing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theliq said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally couldn't even make it a minute and a half into the video. Just more savagery....
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2016/02/11/they-shoot-horses-dont-they-viewer-discretion-advised/
> 
> 
> 
> Gatsby,dreadful as this inane behaviour is,what concerns me more is that this Guy(Vermin) appears to be a member of a Military Force,not withstanding his hideous inaccuracy with a gun......it looks like the Afghanistan Uniform...........this was not do for food,as they would have only shot one horse/donkey for food..this was out and out barbarity.....steve
Click to expand...


They're blood thirsty. Halal teaches them that brutality against animals is okay. It's actually part of the 'evil genius' of their ways. If one can kill animals without blinking, killing innocent humans becomes that much easier to do.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Horses are the most noble creature; Muslms shooting them in cold blood. Nuff said.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Doubt they're Muslims. I can feel the love.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Just saw a video on BMI with Muslims brutally torturing and butchering cows in a barbaric fashion; correction 2/5th a video. I could only watch so much of that. Muslims are fucking filth.


----------



## theliq

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Horses are the most noble creature; Muslms shooting them in cold blood. Nuff said.


I agree the video is a Fffing Disgrace,steve


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## MaryL

Islam. Islam. Islam!  I said it three times in a row, like Betelgeuse. Nothing happened. No saviors appeared, no earthquakes, nothing. Islam is just another religious  delusion. They shoot horses, don't  they ?  They shoot anyone they want. They blow up anyone they want, crash planes into buildings all they want. It's people at fault here.


----------



## Sunni Man

MaryL said:


> Islam. Islam. Islam!  I said it three times in a row, like Betelgeuse. Nothing happened. No saviors appeared, no earthquakes, nothing. Islam is just another religious  delusion.


Not to worry......it will be your future.   .......


----------



## Moonglow

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I personally couldn't even make it a minute and a half into the video. Just more savagery....
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2016/02/11/they-shoot-horses-dont-they-viewer-discretion-advised/


They shoot them out west also, or make potted meat and glue...


----------



## Moonglow

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally couldn't even make it a minute and a half into the video. Just more savagery....
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2016/02/11/they-shoot-horses-dont-they-viewer-discretion-advised/
> 
> 
> 
> Gatsby,dreadful as this inane behaviour is,what concerns me more is that this Guy(Vermin) appears to be a member of a Military Force,not withstanding his hideous inaccuracy with a gun......it looks like the Afghanistan Uniform...........this was not do for food,as they would have only shot one horse/donkey for food..this was out and out barbarity.....steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're blood thirsty. Halal teaches them that brutality against animals is okay. It's actually part of the 'evil genius' of their ways. If one can kill animals without blinking, killing innocent humans becomes that much easier to do.
Click to expand...

Arab culture for centuries valued a horse, more than a woman..


----------



## Moonglow

Sunni Man said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam. Islam. Islam!  I said it three times in a row, like Betelgeuse. Nothing happened. No saviors appeared, no earthquakes, nothing. Islam is just another religious  delusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry......it will be your future.   .......
Click to expand...

If you have good knees...


----------



## MaryL

Sunni Man said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam. Islam. Islam!  I said it three times in a row, like Betelgeuse. Nothing happened. No saviors appeared, no earthquakes, nothing. Islam is just another religious  delusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry......it will be your future.   .......
Click to expand...

After that last bus ride  I took driven by some Somalian  ex-refugee that couldn't understand English, ran practically every light and  couldn't speak bloody freeking English? Who needs Muslim terrorist when we let them drive RTD buses?


----------



## MaryL

Sunni Man said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam. Islam. Islam!  I said it three times in a row, like Betelgeuse. Nothing happened. No saviors appeared, no earthquakes, nothing. Islam is just another religious  delusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry......it will be your future.   .......
Click to expand...

I will die, so will Islam, so will you. deal with it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally couldn't even make it a minute and a half into the video. Just more savagery....
> 
> http://www.barenakedislam.com/2016/02/11/they-shoot-horses-dont-they-viewer-discretion-advised/
> 
> 
> 
> They shoot them out west also, or make potted meat and glue...
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Moonglow said:


> Arab culture for centuries valued a horse, more than a woman..



They still do.


----------



## Votto

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I personally couldn't even make it a minute and a half into the video. Just more savagery....
> 
> THEY SHOOT HORSES, DON’T THEY? (Viewer discretion advised)



Well once the mounted them they identified the horses as gay and asking for it, so the only solution was to shoot them.

That's what happens when you run out of sheep.


----------



## yiostheoy

Palestinian terrorists have long been known to desensitize themselves to life by murdering animals.

That other Islamists do this too does not surprise me.

These heathens are all a bunch of devils anyway.

They are why I keep a lot of 5.56x45 ammo around.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

yiostheoy said:


> Palestinian terrorists have long been known to desensitize themselves to life by murdering animals.
> 
> That other Islamists do this too does not surprise me.
> 
> These heathens are all a bunch of devils anyway.
> 
> They are why I keep a lot of 5.56x45 ammo around.



That's the whole point of halal; to kill animals in the most barbaric way possible and to cultivate blood lust.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theliq said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally couldn't even make it a minute and a half into the video. Just more savagery....
> 
> THEY SHOOT HORSES, DON’T THEY? (Viewer discretion advised)
> 
> 
> 
> Gatsby,dreadful as this inane behaviour is,what concerns me more is that this Guy(Vermin) appears to be a member of a Military Force,not withstanding his hideous inaccuracy with a gun......it looks like the Afghanistan Uniform...........this was not do for food,as they would have only shot one horse/donkey for food..this was out and out barbarity.....steve
Click to expand...


Well, I didn't find that surprising. Islam is about oppression. It goes hand and hand with militarism (in such instances).


----------

